

Ask HN: What are some of the best designed news websites? - lachlanj

In terms of visual design and graphics what are some of the best looking / modern news websites on the web today?<p>Also are there any news websites that get the balance between ads and content right in terms of layout and graphic design?
======
jeffool
I really don't like most news sites. The average site like Guardian or Fox
News is just "meh." CNN's "above the fold" is okay, having image thumbnailed
stories and then a text-heavy list on the left side. That said, I don't
actually "like" it. The pictures don't actually convey what the story is
about, just a general "Oh, hey, dude standing in front of fire. And an Osama
story." But the layout itself isn't bad.

Is there any reason the NY Times doesn't recreate their front page on the
website? I mean, the "top fold" concept ("everyone, this is the big story,")
is pretty much directly applicable to the web, after all.

The "blog" approach is wearing thin, (especially among aggregators) and the
"top rotator" that so many sites use is pointless at best, and goddamn
annoying usually.

But, all of that said, Google News is my homepage. newsmap.jp is no stranger
to my browser either. Maybe I'm a sucker for flash (the concept, not the
tech,) but allowing me to select which sections I'm seeing, color-coded, and
size/coverage adjusted, just makes sense to me.I wish it also translated too.
I'd love to be able to get a better idea of foreign coverage from it.

Wow, this whole wall of text, and I guess my point is "the best anyone has
done so far, is in not being a COMPLETE pain in my ass." Sorry.

------
fbailey
I actually like the german site <http://www.spiegel.de/> . News website design
has gone a completely different path in germany and i think this path is more
weblike, it's a stream and feed of news. The way news sites are designed
everywhere else is too cluttered for me.

Other examples: <http://www.zeit.de/> <http://sueddeutsche.de/>

------
beatpanda
The Los Angeles Times is one of the best- <http://latimes.com> The Guardian is
good too- <http://guardian.co.uk>

Drop me a line if you're working on anything newspaper or journalism related
and you'd like to chat about it- my username at google mail.

------
niico
<http://www.lainformacion.com>

